# 最右翼の粘り



## Kenshiromusou

Yo, friends. 
Could you help me again? よろしくお願いします。
What on earth is *最右翼の粘り*？
スタッフは当社最右翼の粘りを持っている。
This is the toughest staff of company?
Thank you very much.


----------



## karlalou

I am not familiar with the word, and imagined something to do with 右翼, but actually it seems nothing to do with those unsafe group of people..ok. (Come to think of it, I kind of recall that my grandpa was explaining the difference of these words to the grown-ups at a casual family gathering, long long time ago when I was a child.) Anyway,

最右翼 means the most excellent one. It comes from that they lined up students, in the Japan's old military system, in the order of excellence starting from the right.

粘り is 'stickiness', but we say 彼は粘り強い to mean 'He is tenacious' or 'persevering', and we also sometimes say 粘りがある to mean 'having 粘り強さ' as part of the personality.

スタッフは当社最右翼の粘りを持っている, because it doesn't say *この*スタッフは, without further context I believe スタッフ is referring to all the staff members.

So I would translate it to "Our staff (all) have the tenacity of the most excellent one of the  company".


----------



## Kenshiromusou

karlalou said:


> I am not familiar with the word, and imagined something to do with 右翼, but actually it seems nothing to do with those unsafe group of people..ok. (Come to think of it, I kind of recall that my grandpa was explaining the difference of these words to the grown-ups at a casual family gathering, long long time ago when I was a child.) Anyway,
> 
> 最右翼 means the most excellent one. It comes from that they lined up students, in the Japan's old military system, in the order of excellence starting from the right.
> 
> 粘り is 'stickiness', but we say 彼は粘り強い to mean 'He is tenacious' or 'persevering', and we also sometimes say 粘りがある to mean 'having 粘り強さ' as part of the personality.
> 
> スタッフは当社最右翼の粘りを持っている, because it doesn't say *この*スタッフは, without further context I believe スタッフ is referring to all the staff members.
> 
> So I would translate it to "Our staff (all) have the tenacity of the most excellent one of the  company".


Karlalou, I thought about tenacious too, but, the following phrase is:*そのパワー*に時として手を焼くもあります。 To be tenacious should be a good thing.
Thank you very much, friend.


----------



## karlalou

I think it perfectly makes sense. 
(There should be こと between 焼く and も: そのパワーに時として手を焼くこともあります.)
It's saying sometimes the strength of their tenacity is too much to handle. I guess it's saying sometimes they are just stubborn and hard to persuade to stop something they've already started or something like that.


----------



## Kenshiromusou

karlalou said:


> I think it perfectly makes sense.
> (There should be こと between 焼く and も: そのパワーに時として手を焼くこともあります.)
> It's saying sometimes the strength of their tenacity is too much to handle. I guess it's saying sometimes they are just stubborn and hard to persuade to stop something they've already started or something like that.


Thank you very much, friend.


----------



## cool-jupiter

Kenshiromusou - Greetings. I guess Karlalou's explanation of 最右翼 is pretty much to the point, but I have to point out that スタッフは当社最右翼の粘りを持っている。 is odd in and of itself. At least, it doesn't sound right to me, because 最右翼 is almost always used as ～～候補の最右翼. Here are a few examples. 

彼は優勝候補の最右翼だ。　
He is the most likely candidate to win the championship.
彼女は日本で初めての女性総理大臣候補の最右翼だ。
She is the most likely candidate to become the first female Prime Minister of Japan.
トランプ氏は次期合衆国大統領候補の最右翼です。 
Mr. Trump is the most likely candidate to become the next President of the United States.

I'm wondering where you got that original Japanese sentence. If it's not too much trouble, could you let me know?


----------



## Kenshiromusou

cool-jupiter said:


> Kenshiromusou - Greetings. I guess Karlalou's explanation of 最右翼 is pretty much to the point, but I have to point out that スタッフは当社最右翼の粘りを持っている。 is odd in and of itself. At least, it doesn't sound right to me, because 最右翼 is almost always used as ～～候補の最右翼. Here are a few examples.
> 
> 彼は優勝候補の最右翼だ。
> He is the most likely candidate to win the championship.
> 彼女は日本で初めての女性総理大臣候補の最右翼だ。
> She is the most likely candidate to become the first female Prime Minister of Japan.
> トランプ氏は次期合衆国大統領候補の最右翼です。
> Mr. Trump is the most likely candidate to become the next President of the United States.
> 
> I'm wondering where you got that original Japanese sentence. If it's not too much trouble, could you let me know?


Yo, friend. It was taken from a magazine. Executive producer was supposed to talk about the movie release, but talks about the staff. 
スタッフは当社最右翼の粘りを持っている。
そのパワーに時として手を焼くこともあります.
Thank you very much.


----------



## karlalou

I think there's no problem to use the word for staff members of a company.
I see that this word, 最右翼, has been used in many books, less than 有力候補 though, there are examples outside political election related contexts like these:

つまりセカンドライフは（……）ある意味ソ—シャル-メディア_の最右翼_とさえ定義できます。（中野明『図解入門業界研究最新インターネット業界のカラクリがよくわかる本』2007年）
This is about Second Life, the social site on the Internet.

将軍後嗣_の最右翼_と持て嗨された、自信に溢れた若さも気概も消え失せていたのである。（柿崎一『義昭出奔―大覚寺門跡始末記』2005年）
"The most possible heir to the Shogun"

東軍の先鋒が、関ケ原に足を踏み入れたのは（……）東軍_の最右翼_に位置したのは黒田長政。（佐竹申伍『島 左近: 義を貫いた闘将の』1990年）
Here it seems to be used simply to mean the location at most right hand side.

and more in context of many kinds of 'competition'.


----------



## frequency

Kenshiromusou said:


> スタッフは当社最右翼の粘りを持っている。


It's a bit misuse and unnatural in this case.
最右翼 means the most expected one among all.
In your example, the writer wants to say that there are some groups in the firm, and staff in one of them has the most excellent or most expected endurance.

But 最高 or 最大 is better than 最右翼.


----------



## cool-jupiter

I agree with frequency and I unwillingly have to disagree with karlalow on one of the examples he gave. 将軍後嗣_の最右翼 _is fine. 東軍_の最右翼_に位置した, fine, but this is about location. Not the very meaning we do not agree on.   

ソ—シャル-メディア_の最右翼. _I googled this and got to the image of the book where this sentence appears, and I still find it very awkward to use 最右翼 in a way the author of this book does. I can tell that the meaning he intends to convey here is Second Life is the most advanced form of a social media. 最先端 would certainly be perfectly natural, but 最右翼 simply does not work here. Don't get me wrong, it makes sense - at least to the extent people could make it out without referring to a dictionary. What I'm saying is that it sounds a bit unnatural in those cases.


----------



## frequency

cool-jupiter said:


> 将軍後嗣_の最右翼 _is fine.


Yes The most hopeful/most aspiring one.



cool-jupiter said:


> 東軍_の最右翼_に位置した, fine, but this is about location.


Yes


----------

